
Stanford adopts JavaScript, drops Java for its intro to CS curriculum - r_singh
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/stanford-adopts-javascript-drops-java-its-intro-cs-anthony-delgado
======
avsbst
The current headline, "Stanford adopts JavaScript, drops Java for its intro to
CS curriculum" is incorrect. Stanford is piloting two new classes one in
JavaScript and the other in Python to determine the effort, benefits, and
downsides of moving the introductory class away from Java[1]. The main
introductory class, CS106A, is still being taught in Java[2].

[1] From a Facebook comment posted by one of the CS106* instructors: "We are
running some experimental CS1 offerings. One of them is "106J" in JavaScript.
Another, likely in Python, will be tried next winter. None of these replaces
106A; they're offered concurrently as smaller experimental classes because
instructors wanted to try out other approaches. If one of these approaches
proves to be really awesome, maybe someday we'd consider switching A to it.
But we have no plans to do such right now. There are some rumors about this
based on one misquoted news article, but they are false."

[2]
[http://explorecourses.stanford.edu/search?view=catalog&filte...](http://explorecourses.stanford.edu/search?view=catalog&filter-
coursestatus-Active=on&page=0&catalog=&academicYear=&q=cs+106&collapse=)

~~~
r_singh
You are obviously correct. I let the original title of the post on LinkedIn
remain. Will try and be better at titling next time. Thanks!

------
Clownshoesms
I just don't understand this, even if students were asking for it. It's a poor
language whipped up in a week or two - is it really what you want to base
someone's first exposure to programming on?

~~~
craigmcnamara
It's pretty far from that now. It's a modern multi-paradigm language with a
package manager, module system and enormous community. It's a pretty solid
language for teaching in my opinion.

~~~
manyxcxi
The package manager shouldn't matter in the least for a 100 level CS class as
you're supposed to be learning the fundamentals instead of just bringing in
left-pad, and the like. I don't think I used an external package in any of my
CS classes (in any language) until maybe senior year. We used C, Java, and
Python for various classes throughout my time. Oh, and one class used PHP.

What I wonder though is, what is the goal of the current class? If it's about
teaching OO fundamentals, I can't imagine JS would be a better replacement for
Java than Python. If you're just trying to teach concepts, sure JS is fine,
but it just seems like Python would be all around better for instruction than
JS.

~~~
craigmcnamara
I admit that for classroom exercises the package manager isn't a huge draw,
but when someone learns some JS basics and they want to try to make a real
thing, the fact they don't have to move to a new ecosystem to get libraries
keeps the momentum high.

------
jorvi
Rather interesting that there's a triple split: Harvard starts off with C, MIT
with Python and Stanford with Java(script)..

~~~
liamuk
Of the 4 ``famous CS schools'', MIT, CMU, and Berkeley all start with Python,
and Stanford alone runs Java.

------
Kephael
How long before someone writes an article titled "The Perils of
JavaScriptSchools"?

